# What Do Americans Think Biscuit Malt Should Taste Like?



## braufrau (1/12/07)

Last night when I was fondling my big bag of grain for today's brew, which has Amber as substitute for
Biscuit malt in it I wondered out loud
"What must Americans think Biscuit malt should taste like?"
because americans think a biscuit is a scone sort of thing (wikipedia link)
while the french/belgians think a biscuit is a biscuit.

I had a little frisson of pity for our poor confused American cousins.   

But then again, Americans can actually buy Biscuit malt, so whose laughing now?


----------



## Stuster (1/12/07)

You can get biscuit malt in Australia (or at least in the better parts of the country).  

Linketty link.


----------



## wessmith (1/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Last night when I was fondling my big bag of grain for today's brew, which has Amber as substitute for
> Biscuit malt in it I wondered out loud
> "What must Americans think Biscuit malt should taste like?"
> because americans think a biscuit is a scone sort of thing (wikipedia link)
> ...



Cant speak for our US mates Braufrau, but Amber malt is not quite the same. Biscuit Malt is - well like biscuit as you indicate. The Belgian variety smells and tastes of biscuit. You can make your own though very easily. You will need a wooden frame approx 300 x 300mm to which you attach some metal fly screen mesh. Spread out some pilsner or pale malt to a depth of 10mm and set your oven to 150C. Place the frame in the oven and gently "cook" just like a biscuit recipe turning the malt regularly to ensure an even roast. You can gauge the result by smell - biscuit that is. But dont go too far! Just a light biscuity aroma will do.

Good luck!

Wes


----------



## Stuster (1/12/07)

Wes, does it need to be a screen? Do you think a thin layer in a baking tray would do at a pinch?


----------



## braufrau (1/12/07)

Stuster said:


> You can get biscuit malt in Australia (or at least in the better parts of the country).
> 
> Linketty link.




Hmph! I've been told you can't get Belgian malts in Australia!
Well its too late to make my own for this brew.
Wouldn't mind using some aromatic in my next tripel though.
I think I'd better start leaning on my LHBS!! If I start now, he might have some in February! 

Its amazing as I type this I can "smell" bickies .. like those big bush biscuits that arnotts make. Must mean I'm about to have a stroke!


----------



## Stuster (1/12/07)

They're pretty new there, and I've never heard of them being anywhere else in Aus. Great that that HBS has got it though. Might have to make the trek across the bridge and get some Special B.  

PS. Good luck with the stroke, BF. As long as you can still brew and drink after it, all is not lost. :lol:


----------



## kook (1/12/07)

Thats really cool, now I wonder whether its worth ordering some from Dave's or just sticking with the Weyermann substitutes....


----------



## wessmith (1/12/07)

Stuster said:


> Wes, does it need to be a screen? Do you think a thin layer in a baking tray would do at a pinch?



At a pinch, yes. But you really need to have the air circulating through the malt. Actually a fan forced oven is the best

Wes


----------



## braufrau (1/12/07)

kook said:


> Thats really cool, now I wonder whether its worth ordering some from Dave's or just sticking with the Weyermann substitutes....




So what are the weyermann substitutes for special B, aromatic and biscuit??


----------



## tangent (1/12/07)

try some weyermann melanoidin and caraaroma


----------



## wessmith (1/12/07)

braufrau said:


> So what are the weyermann substitutes for special B, aromatic and biscuit??



Special B - Weyermann Caraaroma
Aromatic - Weyermann Melanoidin or possibly a dark munich
Biscuit - None 

Biscuit is produced only by a couple of Belgian maltings and I am not aware of any other european equivalent. There may be a Briess malt but we have never seen those in Australia.

Wes


----------



## braufrau (1/12/07)

wessmith said:


> Special B - Weyermann Caraaroma
> Aromatic - Weyermann Melanoidin or possibly a dark munich
> Biscuit - None
> 
> ...




Oh OK. I thought there might be a carabiscuit! 
BTW - I chose Amber by looking on craftbrewer and choosing the most biscuity sounding malt.


----------



## newguy (1/12/07)

I have some biscuit malt in stock, and I just had a taste. It's very cracker-like. By "cracker" I'm referring to this. Around these parts, most people associate "cracker" with what is typically added to soup.

Along with the cracker flavour is a low nuttiness (kind of like pecans or brazil nuts), and very low sweetness. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevnlis (1/12/07)

Being a yank myself I can testify to the fact that an American biscuit tastes like an aussie "biscuit" it just looks like a scone. Though even as a yank I must say biscuit malt tastes nothing like amber...


----------



## joecast (1/12/07)

ahh, some pretty good tips here, thanks guys. 
and dont feel too bad for us yanks, we do alright with what we have (brewing that is) :beer: 
joe


----------



## domonsura (2/12/07)

braufrau said:


> I think I'd better start leaning on my LHBS!! If I start now, he might have some in February!



You're probably leaning in the wrong place Brau...........


----------



## Rick (7/12/07)

I dont think it would realy matter to them, because with myself included ,untill I moved here, Americans dont know what beer is. They onlydrink brands not styles. The first time I went into a bottle shop here and asked what the local popular was I got totaly confused with the answer( What type do you Drink?)


----------



## ant (7/12/07)

Dunno about that... they have a pretty good micro scene... and have done for a few decades. I've been trying about 3-4 new beers a week (not including anything with the word "light" in it, or resembling a piss after half a dozen pints) since I got here in March, and I've hardly left neighbouring states. There's about a year's supply in Cali alone I reckon. Had a Dogfish Head 120 Min IPA yesterday, and it was good. 21% of mega-hopped, yet not hop-bombish, vinous goodness.


----------



## winkle (7/12/07)

ant said:


> Dunno about that... they have a pretty good micro scene... and have done for a few decades. I've been trying about 3-4 new beers a week (not including anything with the word "light" in it, or resembling a piss after half a dozen pints) since I got here in March, and I've hardly left neighbouring states. There's about a year's supply in Cali alone I reckon. Had a Dogfish Head 120 Min IPA yesterday, and it was good. 21% of mega-hopped, yet not hop-bombish, vinous goodness.


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Thunderlips (7/12/07)

Those crazy Americans with their strange terms and odd spelling.
A biscuit in America was originaly that, they were British pilgrims after all.
Then somewhere along the way they changed the name to cookie.
I think they just like to be different. I lived there for a few years and trust me, they are 

Now I don't know anything about biscuit malt, I'm not an all grain brewer.
Here's an American store that describes malt, biscuit gets a mention a few times.
http://www.brewerylane.com/grains_ww.html


----------

